# What would you do?



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm in a lucky position of being able to pay off my Astra GTC (£7,500)

I looked at Ford's new Fiesta ST a few days ago and was quite impressed by it, I even have a test drive tomorrow. Cheap plastics in the interior was the only thing that let the car down.

I like the Astra, it's a better built machine let down by a gutless 1.4 turbo engine, although it does handle quite well.

So if it all goes well tomorrow, I'll have a choice between two cars.

What would you do? Astra or Fiesta?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would drive both and decide what I wanted/liked more, as it was my money and my decision and it would be me who had to live with it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

New Fiesta is supposed to be THE best small Hot Hatch at the moment.

Autocar & Evo rated it above: New Clio RS200, Pug 208 GTi

So go for it.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's my Astra. Crappy iPhone picture.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Personally, I've never really likes Vauxhall's. I had a corsa once and it didn't last long. The fiesta looks a promising car.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd rather have a 1.6T astra. 

The fiesta is nice, but too small for a grown man IMO.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd say look at the Fiesta. I'm a Vauxhall boy through and through but a car the size of the Astra and a 1.4 engine (even turbo charged) seems to small.

What about some of the French hot hatches?? OR see this months Evo, they have a hot hatch test, again.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you like the astra, why not see what your p/x value would be against a more powerful model (2.0cdti or 1.6T). I was looking the other day and you can get a 1.6T SRI for around £13.5k, which is pretty good going knowing what i just paid for a 4.5 year old golf.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am really not sure on the new Astra yet.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

As already mentioned, drive it and make your own mind up. But if i have to choose it would be the Fiesta. ST1 is all you need and have it in red.


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmmn. In my opinion, unless you are in a civil partnership, are an estate agent, hairdresser or are a girl, buy something like an A3, Golf GTI or a Seat Leon. ;-)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I will go for the Astra anyday long, well built now and the handling is impressive plus the engines are strong as well, trust me Vauxhall have gone a long way, when I test drove the new Astra I was very impressed, but the power delivery comparing to my normal car was alot less, but was informed by the sales man that the car I drive will be Torquay and quicker than the vauxhall, but was pushing me to go for the vxr, but being young the insurance will be sky high for me, that's the flaw from the sale made that day; but they are great cars.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As you've taken the big hit on depreciation and value will fall much slower now, enjoy the Astra for a year or two - unless you enjoy chucking money away chasing minimal improvements.

A pal of mine wrote a book called 'You too could own a Porsche' - read it, then decide:

http://www.findaporsche.com/you-can-drive-a-porsche/


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Buy the fiesta. Enjoy it while they are rare.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've always viewed hot Fiestas as a young guys car. 

It will be a good bit smaller and less refined than the Astra. 

Autocar were raving about the ST and no doubt it is very good. However I'm a little dubious of Autocar as they are a little to prone to kissing Ford's backside. 

If you are happy with the Astra and want a bit more poke, maybe have it remapped?

If you do decide to change, don't restrict yourself to one car. 

With the car being brand new, you won't get offered a great deal on one. 

Although Autocar rated it as the best driver, that is their opinion and yours could differ. 

The difference between so many cars is so small, 99% of drivers will never notice or explore that little bit more some cars can offer and especially on the road.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would get the Fiesta, I agree that the interior plastics could and should be better but it wasn't last years best selling car for nothing ! Astras have done nothing for me since the days of the 16V GTE and the first GSI's !


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I've always viewed hot Fiestas as a young guys car.
> 
> It will be a good bit smaller and less refined than the Astra.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with most of this, but they also seem favour bmw and vw


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> I would drive both and decide what I wanted/liked more, as it was my money and my decision and it would be me who had to live with it.


Id echo this.

If it was me i would have the fiesta but it depends on you and your needs :thumb:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I will go for the Astra anyday long, well built now and the handling is impressive plus the engines are strong as well, trust me Vauxhall have gone a long way, when I test drove the new Astra I was very impressed, but the power delivery comparing to my normal car was alot less, but was informed by the sales man that the car I drive will be *Torquay* and quicker than the vauxhall, but was pushing me to go for the vxr, but being young the insurance will be sky high for me, that's the flaw from the sale made that day; but they are great cars.


As opposed to Plymouth or Exeter, perhaps...? Sorry, cracking typo there.

Personally, for the money you're looking at, I'd have the Fiesta just for the quick clear screen.

Or, if you fancy a performance car, this:

http://www.hurstcars.co.uk/used-cars/subaru-impreza-bedford-201301497256093


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Well the ST was just..............amazing.

Small, fast, lightweight, superb steering with great feedback and the chassis felt incredibly balanced.

The interior was disappointing, no doubt BUT I had such fun driving it, even the town driving parts, I don't think I care.

The engine is eager at all speeds and the power is instant and smooth.

My initial feelings are to get it, but my dad is trying to reel me in and make me think about it.

What a car though! I've never felt so connected to a car before - it's almost flawless.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Glad to hear you liked it, sounds like a cracking little car !






"But" your Dad is right, you should think about it.....






Then buy and enjoy it


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> Glad to hear you liked it, sounds like a cracking little car !
> 
> "But" your Dad is right, you should think about it.....
> 
> Then buy and enjoy it


I think this is what's going to happen. I've driven a Ford before and that impressed me and it wasn't even a sports version, just a normal family car.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

buy it...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes buy it  although I wish you had said it was crap then it wouldn't make me want one.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> I think this is what's going to happen. I've driven a Ford before and that impressed me and it wasn't even a sports version, just a normal family car.


I think it's also about compromise, I say this because over the years I had 5 Cavaliers, from a 1.6L to a GSI and I loved them. The interior was of a very good standard and a nice place to be, however I think some of the Fords are more about the driving experience, my Foucs could never described as fast but the way it handles puts a smile on my face every time I hurry it through a few twists and turns and I think there in lies the difference ?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jon Allum said:


> Hmmn. In my opinion, unless you are in a civil partnership, are an estate agent, hairdresser or are a girl, buy something like an A3, Golf GTI or a Seat Leon. ;-)


So, you own a fiesta then?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> So, you own a fiesta then?


Now now darling :lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't forget the new Fiesta is only just shy of the size of a MK1 Focus. It's not such a little car.
*edit* only 250mm shorter


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> Don't forget the new Fiesta is only just shy of the size of a MK1 Focus. It's not such a little car.


Good point, I had a look at a 2010 model and I really do like them, especially the Zetec S !


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Now now darling :lol:


Listen girly, get back to putting your eyelashes on your headlights


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

I've just collected my new Fiesta ZS and i love it. 

While waiting i kept reading all the reviews including some on the ST and i couldn't find a bad one (if there is one id like to read it). 

I'd definitely get an ST if my budget would stretch, but it won't so ill just make do with the fabulous 1.0 Ecoboost engine


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> Don't forget the new Fiesta is only just shy of the size of a MK1 Focus. It's not such a little car.
> *edit* only 250mm shorter


Mk1 Focus

4174 mm long
1998 mm wide
1430 mm high

2013 Fiesta ST

3969 mm long
1978 mm wide
1468 mm high

So as you say it is very close !



RisingPower said:


> Listen girly, get back to putting your eyelashes on your headlights


They're already on but every time it rains my mascara runs


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Spendind so much money on new Fiesta is just worng ... lol not a car for me but is your choice.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alzak said:


> Spendind so much money on new Fiesta is just worng ... lol not a car for me but is your choice.


You could also say spending so much on a new leon is just wrong.

If they like a fiesta, I don't see the issue. It's hardly a fricking ssanyong.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> They're already on but every time it rains my mascara runs


Typical, never get a girl to do a mans work


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd go for the fiesta (I'm not biased or anything) Molten orange or sprint blue are truly stunning colours & pretty soon mountune will be releasing goodies for it, 200bhp 1.6 anyone?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

T.D.K do you still live with your parents? If so, i'd seriously think about keeping the money for a house deposit. I know it's boring, but such is life! Think carefully about what you're doing - a nice car isn't the be all and end all in life.....

I'm sure your Astra would benefit massively from a remap


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

rf860 said:


> T.D.K do you still live with your parents? If so, i'd seriously think about keeping the money for a house deposit. I know it's boring, but such is life! Think carefully about what you're doing - a nice car isn't the be all and end all in life.....
> 
> I'm sure your Astra would benefit massively from a remap


I do still live with my dad yes 

The house he has is huge so we don't get in each others way, I live in the converted garage so it's a big space and he says he wants me here anyway.

So there isn't any need to move out for quite a while yet. :thumb:

The Astra has a DTUK box on it, but it hasn't made a huge difference, think I could play with the settings more maybe.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Keep the gtc. Its a new car and still new shape, you spent alot of money buying it dont just let someone have it for a bargain.

Im the same bought my mk2 leon 1.4T 2 years ago brand new, iv had the two year itch and scratched it well, iv decided because its been treated well ill keep it and get an older faster car when its paid off (S3,ED30 GTI etc) i refuse to pay mega insurance (ill sell my other car what the GF uses and pass the leon on to her hehe)

You wont regret keeping the car, but MAY regret selling it, take your time young man is what mamma used to say


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Personally I'd say stick with the Astra for the forseeable. I know you've driven the Fiesta & really liked it but what if say in a few years time they bring out another Fiesta or entirely different model of car that you fall for & want, but are stuck with whatever car you may have at that time?

As others have said, I'd remap the GTC & Bob's your Uncle - more power.

Tough call but I feel your pain! :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> You could also say spending so much on a new leon is just wrong.
> 
> If they like a fiesta, I don't see the issue. It's hardly a fricking ssanyong.


I would't buy a new car in first place... I work hard for my money and I am not prepared to loose few £1000s just by leaving dealership... :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Alzak said:


> I would't buy a new car in first place... I work hard for my money and I am not prepared to loose few £1000s just by leaving dealership... :thumb:


Someone's got to take the crunch, otherwise there'd be no cars on the road!! :lol:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> I do still live with my dad yes
> 
> The house he has is huge so we don't get in each others way, I live in the converted garage so it's a big space and he says he wants me here anyway.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you'll have to move out one day! Wouldn't you want too???

I'm 21 and i'm desperate to move out lol.

I'd get a proper custom remap done. A lot better than a generic tuning box. With a good map, you should see an increase in mpg when driving normally as well....


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Someone's got to take the crunch, otherwise there'd be no cars on the road!! :lol:


I leave this biggest depreciacion (2-3 years since new) for someone with a cash to splash ...:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Get the fiesta, have some fun - job done.


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

I'd go Fiesta.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

tbh id rather have the vxr over the the ST interior absolutely hammers the ST (i have a ford) looks wise easily the nicest hot hatch out there also but it is more expensive. Understand peeps comments about holding on etc and its a good shout only, if you want a hot hatch when owning a house this isn't very likely so for me i was like you the choice if your not fussed about a house then now is the time to own a hot hatch, i did the opposite and dont regret it but see hot hatches and wonder...............................


----------



## rls (Apr 17, 2013)

Fiesta for me, astra just looks a bit overweight.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

There are some wiser heads on here, at the risk of offending some people, its only a hot family runabout for heavens sake, park your bum in a used Porsche and feel the difference, and when you come to sell it you'll have the vast majority of your money back.

Depreciation is by far the biggest cost of car ownership - my Porsche is worth 90% of what I paid for it 10 (yes, TEN) years ago and although it costs me a hundred quid every few months putting a few bits right (it has done 165,000m so its allowed to moan a bit) it will wipe the floor with these Astras and Fiestas. It turns more heads than modern machinery yet has all the bits a modern has and benefits from cheap classic insurance - have you considered that given your age ? A 1990s 911 could cost you less to insure than your current car !

As a bit of background, I'm a bit older than the OP and an ex motoring journalist.

Buy Phils book, save your money for when you want your own place and maybe get a private plate for the Astra.

Stands back and awaits the flak...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

no flak good shout although an old Porsche isnt everyone's kinda cup of tea performance yeah has it all, but its about the 'new car' or 'latest model' plus as you say the prosche will cost you and heaven forbid it goes really wrong. My friend has a porsche turbo (new) the fuel it drinks is crazy


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Alzak said:


> I leave this biggest depreciacion (2-3 years since new) for someone with a cash to splash ...:thumb:


It 3 years old maybe, but nearly new cars it makes more sense to buy brand new. If you look at the offers available and the cheap finance and deposit contributions you would be mad to buy a 12 month old car over a new one.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> It 3 years old maybe, but nearly new cars it makes more sense to buy brand new. If you look at the offers available and the cheap finance and deposit contributions you would be mad to buy a 12 month old car over a new one.


I agree. I used to be very blinkered to this, but I got a better deal buying brand new on my ST.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Pay it off, bank the money you would be spending on changing now and change it in a few years time when it's in need of replacing


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RaceGlazer said:


> There are some wiser heads on here, at the risk of offending some people, its only a hot family runabout for heavens sake, park your bum in a used Porsche and feel the difference, and when you come to sell it you'll have the vast majority of your money back.
> 
> Depreciation is by far the biggest cost of car ownership - my Porsche is worth 90% of what I paid for it 10 (yes, TEN) years ago and although it costs me a hundred quid every few months putting a few bits right (it has done 165,000m so its allowed to moan a bit) it will wipe the floor with these Astras and Fiestas. It turns more heads than modern machinery yet has all the bits a modern has and benefits from cheap classic insurance - have you considered that given your age ? A 1990s 911 could cost you less to insure than your current car !
> 
> ...


Some Flak:

My 205 is worth 10% more than I paid for it 18 years ago.

And that was just a Hot Family hatchback.

Now if I'd purchased an early Boxster....... ££££££ Gone in a flash.

Remember the old Porker story of low ownership cost doesn't always ring true. That 90K 996 Turbo someone purchased went to 50K and someone thought they had a bargain and purchased it, then it went to 25K after another 3 years, BIG loss (and still losing money quite fast) if you buy the wrong ones.

But yes you will loose money on a Fiesta, probably more than if you buy a well thought out used 20K Porsche (ie. not a Boxster, Cayman,Cayenne or 996 Turbo)

Get a 996 4S they seem to hold value well, or a 993 will be pretty much done depreciation wise.

This would look good on the driveway: (from a good dealer too) http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201305156765315/sort/default/usedcars/transmission/manual/price-from/15000/seller-type/trade_adverts/body-type/coupe/price-to/19000/maximum-mileage/up_to_100000_miles/model/911/make/porsche/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/page/1/radius/60/postcode/b369td?logcode=p


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> There are some wiser heads on here, at the risk of offending some people, its only a hot family runabout for heavens sake, park your bum in a used Porsche and feel the difference, and when you come to sell it you'll have the vast majority of your money back.
> 
> Depreciation is by far the biggest cost of car ownership - my Porsche is worth 90% of what I paid for it 10 (yes, TEN) years ago and although it costs me a hundred quid every few months putting a few bits right (it has done 165,000m so its allowed to moan a bit) it will wipe the floor with these Astras and Fiestas. It turns more heads than modern machinery yet has all the bits a modern has and benefits from cheap classic insurance - have you considered that given your age ? A 1990s 911 could cost you less to insure than your current car !
> 
> ...


No flak from me, what you say is probably right but I need a balance of power and economy especially as it will do around 17,000 miles a year.

I've always found insurance quite reasonable for all of my cars if I'm honest.

Just as a side note, your Race Glaze sponges are awesome - £4.50 each and just as good as the Zymol ones, if not better.:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Just a update. I am pushing the ford garage for more money for the Astra, if they agree, it's likely I will be getting the ST. I had another test drive yesterday, this time a white version and was still very impressed by the performance and drive of the car.

Despite it's power, the trip computer read 45.1MPG (Astra 35-37MPG) on a car that hasn't even done 2000 miles yet. Road tax is less than the Astra and the insurance is roughly the same.

It's just becoming a no brainer this car, the best of both worlds.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Are ford giving the £500 off on the st if you test drive the ecoboost engine ?

http://www.fordthorne.co.uk/specialoffers,102,enjoy-an-extra-500-off-in-may-


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Just had a look on Orangewheels.couk, the best deal they can do with all the option you would reasonably expect is...

Ford FIESTA 1.6 EcoBoost ST-2 3dr Petrol Hatchback £17,995
Rear centre head restraint £50
17" alloy wheels FREE
Full size steel spare wheel £100
Air conditioning + Electric Auto Temperature Control (EATC) £275
Deflation detection system £75
Sony DAB radio/CD player FREE
Special solid - Frozen white £250
Ford SYNC Bluetooth connection with voice control and USB port FREE
Part leather - Smoke storm FREE
Sony Navigation with DAB Radio/CD and Ford SYNC Bluetooth connection, voice control and USB port £400
Total Manufacturer List Price [on the road] £19,145
*Our Discount Price [on the road] £17,380*
Saving £1,765
Our Discount Price includes the £250 Finance Deposit Contribution from FORD UK when taking FORD finance. 
If buying cash please add £250 back onto the Discount Price above.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd skip that lot and go for the basic ST in FOC red @ £15402 again with orangewheels.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

If your planning on keeping a car for any period of time, the above list is pretty much the bare minimum I'd want in a car.

Ok Bluetooth is free these days, when buying a brand new car I can never understand why people don't buy the integrated sat nav system and prevent having wires trailing all over the shop. The ford sat nav is really quite good. 

And the full size spare is a no brainer, surely.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Are ford giving the £500 off on the st if you test drive the ecoboost engine ?
> 
> http://www.fordthorne.co.uk/specialoffers,102,enjoy-an-extra-500-off-in-may-


Yes I believe it expires tomorrow. I didn't want any options really as the st had the style pack included free anyway. It has pearlescent paint, Molten orange and heated recaro seats.

I have put a deposit on the car and could get it by Wednesday next week.


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Having driven the Fiesta I'd say 110% go for it. Fantastic little car.

Bit surprised about your comments on the interior, I thought it was better than the Astra to be honest. Slightly disappointed by the Some of the Astra's interior, particular how the display didn't seem to improve from the MK5 in line with other latest cars. Best handling of any Astra to date though.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Yes I believe it expires tomorrow. I didn't want any options really as the st had the style pack included free anyway. It has pearlescent paint, Molten orange and heated recaro seats.
> 
> I have put a deposit on the car and could get it by Wednesday next week.


Wow, congratulations!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

mbwoy84 said:


> Having driven the Fiesta I'd say 110% go for it. Fantastic little car.
> 
> Bit surprised about your comments on the interior, I thought it was better than the Astra to be honest. Slightly disappointed by the Some of the Astra's interior, particular how the display didn't seem to improve from the MK5 in line with other latest cars. Best handling of any Astra to date though.


It's a absolutely hoot to drive, bags of torque, sharp steering, solid chassis - just good fun.

The interior is definitely not up to the GTC's standards, the ST feels well put together but the plastics are a little cheap.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So you have gone for the st2, did you get a half decent deal ?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> So you have gone for the st2, did you get a half decent deal ?


I'm happy with the deal, it's a two year leasing deal with 15,000 miles a year limit. Could possibly buy the car from Ford after the leasing is done if it's problem free.

ST2 has heated seats that heat up really quickly, DAB radio and a few other bits that I wanted.

Spare wheel chucked in too!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> I'm happy with the deal, it's a two year leasing deal with 15,000 miles a year limit. Could possibly buy the car from Ford after the leasing is done if it's problem free.
> 
> ST2 has heated seats that heat up really quickly, DAB radio and a few other bits that I wanted.
> 
> Spare wheel chucked in too!


Get the salesman to throw in the iPod cable too.
And might as well order a touch up kit, I've been waiting weeks for spirit blue to arrive in stock, so I imagine molten orange will be the same.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm hoping the paint on this car is tougher than the GTC, stone chips everywhere. Part of the reason it has to go, I've never seen a car suffer from stone chips so badly.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Ford paint is pretty good, it will chip for sure, but where it's somewhere between hard and soft it doesn't chip badly, and is really easy to fill.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> I'm hoping the paint on this car is tougher than the GTC, stone chips everywhere. Part of the reason it has to go, I've never seen a car suffer from stone chips so badly.


I seen a previous thread about VXRs with a ridiculous amounts of chips. Think they were taking on Vauxhall as there was loads of people in the same position.

Enjoy the new car. It's great getting a new car.


----------



## the_pope (Oct 20, 2012)

Would have stuck with the fiesta for reliability, but the st has the whistles and bells,also it has a fanny magnet fitted ,so I'm told


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Got it!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That was quick !! What's it doing parked up ? You should be out driving it  oh and do you miss the Astra ?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> That was quick !! What's it doing parked up ? You should be out driving it  oh and do you miss the Astra ?


Heavy rain so brought her home!

What a cracking car, Ford have done a great job, it goes like a stink, huge reserves of torque all the time and handles......like a Ford - fantastic.

I do not miss the Astra one jot, maybe the build quality?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Look fantastic.

Engine is supposed to be a peach, not a huge peak bhp figure compared to the 208, RS200 Clio etc. but way more torque in a better chassis than both.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It's such a great engine, very quick, very smooth, sounds great, low road tax and is returning 40MPG despite only 100 miles on the clock and that's quite a bit of 'spirited' driving.

Total Ford convert at the moment.:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

It's easily the best car they have at the moment


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just wait until mountune bring some bits out. The fezza does have 197bhp if you included the over boost function


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice looking car.

Is this seriously only a 1.0litre Ecoboost?

What bhp does it have? Seems a small engine for a heavy car. I've driven the new shape Fiesta (facelift version) 1.0 'Zetec' & thought it was totallly gutless, the 1.25 in the new shape Fiesta (pre-facelift version) was much punchier!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

St is 1.6 180bhp, ecoboost 1.0 is 100ps and in the zetec/titanium, 125ps is in the zetec s and titanium x


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice looking car.
> 
> Is this seriously only a 1.0litre Ecoboost?
> 
> What bhp does it have? Seems a small engine for a heavy car. I've driven the new shape Fiesta (facelift version) 1.0 'Zetec' & thought it was totallly gutless, the 1.25 in the new shape Fiesta (pre-facelift version) was much punchier!


No, the ST has the 1.6T Eco boost engine with 182bhp.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice looking car.
> 
> Is this seriously only a 1.0litre Ecoboost?
> 
> What bhp does it have? Seems a small engine for a heavy car. I've driven the new shape Fiesta (facelift version) 1.0 'Zetec' & thought it was totallly gutless, the 1.25 in the new shape Fiesta (pre-facelift version) was much punchier!





SteveTDCi said:


> St is 1.6 180bhp, ecoboost 1.0 is 100ps and in the zetec/titanium, 125ps is in the zetec s and titanium x


In the new facelift fiestas you can still get a 1.0 and 1.25 duratec engine 80ps and 82ps (non turbo obviously) in zetec and titanium form.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had the 80ps zetec 1.0 the other day, the car was nice, the engine wheezy.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ive never tried it tbh, i read the reviews on the ecoboost engine, test drove one, then brought one haha.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

milner3226 said:


> Ive never tried it tbh, i read the reviews on the ecoboost engine, test drove one, then brought one haha.


I'm assuming you have the 125ps zs ? I've driven the 100ps in a focus, 80ps in the fiesta it's a nice little engine.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm assuming you have the 125ps zs ? I've driven the 100ps in a focus, 80ps in the fiesta it's a nice little engine.


You assume correctly.

The ecoboost engines are great engines. They are economical and good through town traffic, yet they have that nice little kick to allow you to have abit of fun when you want to.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They make a nice noise  I'm going to try and get a drive in an st and zetec s  I find the fiesta has a better driving position than my Leon and more room for the driver


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> They make a nice noise  I'm going to try and get a drive in an st and zetec s  I find the fiesta has a better driving position than my Leon and more room for the driver


Haha someone is going to have a massive grin on their face then after a test drive in them two. The fiesta has loads of space inside considering its size.

The ST is supposed to be a great drive (as fords have become known to be). I have seen people compare it to the mk1 focus rs in terms of handling.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> No, the ST has the 1.6T Eco boost engine with 182bhp.


200 on overboost :thumb:

Almost as much as my Mondeo


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Despite the power and still under a thousand miles and good blasts on B roads, the ST is returning 38mpg. That's much more than the slower GTC ever did.

What a car. So pleased.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

^ Whats the other car, is it a daihatsu charade?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like the gti version, I'm sure they were a 1 litre screamer


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

T.D.K you need to change your avatar!

Are you going to be posting a few more pictures in a detailing thread?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> ^ Whats the other car, is it a daihatsu charade?


Yes it is, it's the GT-TI version, very fast! It's my friends.



SteveyG said:


> T.D.K you need to change your avatar!
> 
> Are you going to be posting a few more pictures in a detailing thread?


I shall put more pictures up in a new thread soon! Good call on the avatar!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Yes it is, it's the GT-TI version, very fast! It's my friends.
> 
> Cheers, very cool little car, can't be many of them about now.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Certainly is getting rare, rust is a major issue on these cars, amazing car, so much power from a tiny engine.


----------

